# Bergamonts in Action Galerie



## keroson (22. März 2011)

Ich fange gleich mal an, von heute:





und


----------



## spex (27. März 2011)

ziemlich ruhig hier..................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Medic-BHD (2. April 2011)

So hier mal eins vom 24h Rennen in Duisburg!
Ride on....


----------



## Datenwurm (6. April 2011)

Dann will ich auch mal was zeigen:


























keine action, aber schöne Stimmung aufm Bild











und das aktuellste:








Sollte erstmal reichen


----------



## downhillerkarl (6. April 2011)

ich warte sehnsüchtig auf mein Straitline


----------



## dayfly (12. April 2011)

Mein Big Air und ich


----------



## Crimson_ (13. April 2011)

Ich hab mich mal an einem "Selbstportrait" versucht. Selbst zu fahren und gleichzeitig das Bild zu machen ist gar nicht so einfach


----------



## axx (25. April 2011)

Mit dem Threesome über den Wolken...


----------



## Bergamont-rider (25. April 2011)

Mein Kiez Pro und ich in der Luft


----------



## keroson (28. April 2011)

Jens on his Kiez!


----------



## keroson (21. Mai 2011)

und noch eins!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Funghi (22. Mai 2011)




----------



## keroson (25. Mai 2011)

Bergamont Teamrider Sascha Nething fährt übers Wasser...


----------



## Datenwurm (26. Mai 2011)

War vor etwa 3 Wochen am Ochsenkopf.


----------



## Medic-BHD (29. Mai 2011)

Hier mal was von mir! Testrunde vorm Alstadtrennen in Höxter!

Ride on...


----------



## ToyDoll (4. Juni 2011)

mein Straitline nicht mehr ganz 7.9


----------



## kopfkissen (5. Juni 2011)

Vor zwei Wochen noch so:



und gestern Abend zum Glück vor der Tour bemerkt  :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## keroson (23. Juni 2011)

Ich will biken und nicht krank im Bett liegen  - dafür aber Zeit in alten Fotos zu stöbern:

Los Chamos - durch die Gassen


----------



## Crimson_ (23. Juni 2011)

keroson schrieb:


> Ich will biken und nicht krank im Bett liegen  - dafür aber Zeit in alten Fotos zu stöbern:
> 
> Los Chamos - durch die Gassen



Gute Besserung - wirklich klasse Foto gefällt mir sehr gut 
könnte ich mir auch gut als Desktophintergrund vorstellen


----------



## alet08 (11. Juli 2011)

Sieht leider nicht entspannt aus 






Schön ist´s in der Fränkischen...


----------



## Dirt Bastard (12. Juli 2011)

schaut ma auf www.woodfanatics.de da gibts reichlich bergamont fotos !


----------



## keroson (24. Juli 2011)

Me and my Big Air rocking the Tenerife island!
Heute morgen hab ich mir von den Locals mal die neusten Trails zeigen lassen 

2,25  SHuttle von 0 auf 2000 Meter




und dann wurde es ziemlich staubig!


----------



## Dirt Bastard (25. Juli 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OndBm1BJ0lM"]âªilmenau hdâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Dirt Bastard (1. August 2011)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/15205


----------



## bergamont (2. August 2011)




----------



## keroson (3. August 2011)

Biken am Ende der Welt, mich auf meinem Big Air MGN:





Die ganze Story gibt es hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=536528


----------



## Funghi (5. August 2011)

ein paar ältere Pics


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Medic-BHD (10. August 2011)

Hier was vom 24h Rennen in Duisburg!





Ride on....


----------



## oOMaRcOo (18. August 2011)




----------



## Datenwurm (19. August 2011)

Mal was ekelhaftes:







Aber wenn man einmal bis auf die Haut nass ist machts umso mehr Spaß


----------



## keroson (12. September 2011)

Endlich mal wieder auf dem Bike!


----------



## keroson (27. September 2011)

edit


----------



## keroson (11. Oktober 2011)

Viel Luft!


----------



## keroson (28. Oktober 2011)

Still Big Air!


----------



## deorsum (12. November 2011)




----------



## keroson (11. Dezember 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## willi20 (16. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Datenwurm (18. Dezember 2011)

Ich will nicht alle Fotos hier einbinden, daher der Link zum Album: Datenwurms Saison 2011


----------



## keroson (12. Januar 2012)

Ich will wieder zurück!

One Day in Paradise!


----------



## oOMaRcOo (12. Januar 2012)

Bergamont Enduro 9.9 in Action 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4AuyH376ho"]My Life: Mountainbiking      - YouTube[/nomedia]
">


----------



## bjoernsen (13. Januar 2012)

Joe Nation ist bei der ersten Runde der National Downhill Series in Neuseeland mit seinem Bergamont Straitline Team auf den 2. Platz (Elite Men) gefahren - sauber!

http://video.mpora.com/watch/8CXOROz8L/


----------



## chris29 (19. Januar 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kiwi-the-fruit (4. März 2012)

Arsch auf Straitline 7.1


----------



## Buehue (10. März 2012)




----------



## Fekl (28. März 2012)

Die Digicam macht nicht so super Fotos^^


----------



## Buehue (28. März 2012)




----------



## F97H (4. April 2012)

Helm?


----------



## Icetiger212 (11. April 2012)

überbewertet!!!


----------



## Downhill34 (11. April 2012)

Zwar ein bisschen unscharf aber ok  Nur so nebenbei wie findet ihr meinen Whip?


----------



## evilthommy (11. April 2012)




----------



## kopfkissen (19. Mai 2012)

ein Paar bewegt Bilder von meinem Enduro (erster Teil)


----------



## JuL (20. Mai 2012)

So,

da ich mich nach 5 schönen Jahren von meinem Big Air Team getrennt habe, hier noch eine schöne Erinnerung an die gemeinsame Zeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Icetiger212 (22. Mai 2012)

Team DH am Samerberg


----------



## Weltraumaffe (20. Juni 2012)

Hier ein paar Bilder und Videos von mir und meinem Bergamont, die Fotoperspektive ist mal was anderes 
















Bekomme das irgendwie nicht hin hier Youtube Videos einzubinden  deswegen gibts nur Links.
Dort findet man aber dann noch mehr Videos mit Bergamont Action  :
Freeridetrack JR
BN Trail


----------



## xXRichyXx (27. Juli 2012)

Hier mein Big Air 7.2. in Küblis beim Parsennenderby.


----------



## Shadow90 (29. Juli 2012)

Hier mal mein Big Air 6.2 auf der Halde Hoppenbruch in Recklinghausen


----------



## detenduro (6. August 2012)

...und hier mein tiefer gelegtes in Osternohe



 geschossen von frei-licht.com


----------



## hnx (6. August 2012)

Ist da überhaupt noch Farbe hinten am Sitzrohr?


----------



## detenduro (7. August 2012)

ja, schwarze vom Gummi


----------



## Shadow90 (7. August 2012)

Low, Low, Low


----------



## Weltraumaffe (12. August 2012)

Wallride Bikepark Beerfelden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXRichyXx (18. August 2012)

Mit tieferlegen kann ich auch dienen


----------



## detenduro (18. August 2012)

cool - und noch tiefer, da mehr Federweg 
machen wir doch einen LowRider-Fred auf


----------



## Icetiger212 (27. August 2012)

laufruhe pur, nur beim Bremsen Tänzelt es hinten. Kann aber auch an mir liegen^^ 

http://youtu.be/TwPWnoqrUjI?hd=1


----------



## Grmpf (29. August 2012)

Rasenmäher Freeride Camp Livigno 2012:


----------



## robmaison (3. September 2012)

Das vor meinem Sturz mit beidseitigem Unterarm bzw. Handgelenkbruch...


----------



## evilthommy (4. September 2012)

robmaison schrieb:


> Das vor meinem Sturz mit beidseitigem Unterarm bzw. Handgelenkbruch...


beide arme und handgelenk, was hast du angestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soulbiker23 (4. September 2012)

kleine test runde mit dem neuen BGM Threesome 9.2
auf youtube


----------



## robmaison (4. September 2012)

@ evilthommy

irgendwie nen schlechten Tag gehabt... nen (für mich) relativ großen Table mehrmals gesprungen - irgendwann gedacht: da muss doch mehr gehen. Falsch gelandet <BÄÄÄÄÄÄM> linker Arm komplett durch und rechts dann am Radiuskopf nen Bruch.

Ist im Mai passiert und jetzt fahre ich erstmal viel XC (auf meinem SLIDE) - in 2 Wochen gehts gaaaaaaanz gemütlich nach Leogang


----------



## bergamont (6. November 2012)

Teamrider André Vogelsang unterwegs über seinem Home-Spot​


----------



## gobo (18. Dezember 2012)

jaa auch bei mir ist es laaange her,hier mit meinem damaligem bigair.


----------



## evilthommy (18. Dezember 2012)

gobo schrieb:


> jaa auch bei mir ist es laaange her,hier mit meinem damaligem bigair.





filthy trails?


----------



## gobo (19. Dezember 2012)

jaaaa filthy trails aber da war die jumpline noch ne ganze ecke anders!
war geil damals ich glaub sogar das es mein erster besuch war.


----------



## soulbiker23 (2. Januar 2013)

I love my Threesome 9.2 
tour am 28 und 29.12.2012 an der Algarve 
http://youtu.be/oVFCv4Kg104 

let´s rock 2013 come to Portugal 



​


----------



## FR-Sniper (26. Februar 2013)

hier mal ein Video vom alten Kiez, das neue steht in den Startlöcher....


----------



## oliver13007 (23. Januar 2014)

crash ist baby


----------



## LPproduction (1. April 2014)

das beste kommt zum schluss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (3. April 2014)

Mein Kiez Team auf 2883 m Höhe :


----------



## oliver13007 (7. April 2014)

*Bergamont Big Air* *im Einsatz*


----------



## bugxx (13. September 2014)

Mein Sohn mit seinem 24" Big Air Tyro. Absolutes Bügeleisen 
...aber langsam braucht er auch mal was Neues.


----------



## gobo (13. September 2014)




----------



## Votec Tox (1. April 2015)

Hier ist es ja sehr ruhig...



Votec Tox schrieb:


> Mein Kiez Team auf 2883 m Höhe :...


Und wieder ist ein Jahr vorüber... auch wenn ich mein kleines Bergamont nicht mehr so oft fahre, im Schnee ist es die Nummer 1:




Mein Kiez Team wieder beim Flowride auf dem Gipfel vor der Abfahrt nach Küblis.

Los gehts:





Auf dem ersten Steilhang und es liegen 2000 Tiefenmeter vor uns:






Selten mußte ich treten, meist bremsen...






Am Schluß natürlich der obligatorische Einkehrschwung:






Einen Tag zuvor sah es noch ganz anders aus, eisiger Wind und Neuschnee!
Knapp 700 Hm auf Pischa hochtragen... 





Abfahrt im Neuschnee:


----------



## Tenny (10. Mai 2015)

Leider sehr unscharf.


----------



## nukleon69 (10. Dezember 2015)

Hier mein neues altes ,
Bin Anfänger und wollte Next Jahr mit dem Bike durchstarten


----------



## Dagon (3. April 2016)




----------



## <NoFear> (10. Mai 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## adsf (8. Oktober 2017)

Unterwegs auf einer kleinen Tour in Adelboden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI TAG-L22 mit Tapatalk


----------



## GhostVaper (9. April 2020)




----------



## 4Helden (7. März 2021)

Mein Roxtar LTD Carbon mal als Lastenesel ;-)
Bis auf Rahmen, Gabel und Laufräder ist eigentlich auch nix mehr Original.


----------

